# Stickers!



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to let you guys know I put in an order today for 1000 AZ stickers. First come, first serve, just need to send me a self-addressed stamped envelope. I'll post the address up once I get the stickers in. (or meet me somewhere!) 

The stickers are 6" x 1.25", look like this: 







The turnaround time is a few weeks, so stay tuned and when I get them in I will update this thread with more info so you can get your own AZ sticker to stick on your car, your ski, your bike, wherever 

-Nick


----------



## o3jeff (May 27, 2011)

Nice! I guess I'll be the first, how about a helmet sized one!


----------



## SkiDork (May 27, 2011)

SASE to what address?


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

I'll post the address once i get the stickers. Maybe I should get a PO box or something....


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Nice! I guess I'll be the first, how about a helmet sized one!



What's a good size for that? These are 6x1.25" 

I'm guessing a helmet size is like 4" x 1"?


----------



## gmcunni (May 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> What's a good size for that? These are 6x1.25"
> 
> I'm guessing a helmet size is like 4" x 1"?



personally -  for a helmet i'd like something the size of a quarter or silver dollar. just the logo.


----------



## powhunter (May 27, 2011)

Yea the old owner promised me one..hopefully I can get one out of this batch

steve


----------



## snowmonster (May 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Nice! I guess I'll be the first, how about a helmet sized one!



Second.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> personally -  for a helmet i'd like something the size of a quarter or silver dollar. just the logo.



yup

that's what I currently have on mine.  The one's hardline had made up


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you get these yet?


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

Still waiting, I had an issue with the original file I submitted (not enough border). I'm hoping they come in this week, but I haven't gotten a ship notice or anything yet. They said it could take up to a month. 

Thanks for reminding me though, I want to order the peaks as well !


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds good i would like one.

What about one thats like 3 feet long that I could put on the side of the truck cap?:lol:


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

vdk03 said:


> sounds good i would like one.
> 
> What about one thats like 3 feet long that I could put on the side of the truck cap?:lol:



:idea: I'll send you 100 stickers if you get a tattoo


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2011)

any news on the refrigerator magnets?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> any news on the refrigerator magnets?



That is after the shirts.


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> :idea: I'll send you 100 stickers if you get a tattoo



im a little to square for tatts


----------



## Nick (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That is after the shirts.



I will do shirts as well but those will be a giveaway or contest or something. I can't afford to buy everyone a T-shirt haha.

FYI, got a shipment notification yesterday  Although I will be away from the 4- 19th so I probably won't be able to mail out any stickers until I return.


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright guys, I believe the stickers arrived while I was out. If you want one (and make sure you send an envelope big enough), send me a PM and I will send you the address. 

I haven't ordered the smaller mountains only, will do that later this week.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2011)

How big are they?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How big are they?



Uhhhh....



Nick said:


> The stickers are *6" x 1.25"*, look like this:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Uhhhh....



Thanks, I didn't want to flip back to page 1!


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2011)

I was thinkig. They should have PO boxes where the mail still comes to your house but masks your home address. Like a forwarding service. So you mail it to a PO box but it still goes to my house directly or something.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2011)

You don't want us dropping in when we are in the area?


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2011)

Not worried about you guys :lol: I'd love to have you drop in. I'm pretty sure my address is around here anyway on the forum, I'm not really shy about that kind of thing. Still. Someone might want to do a B&E for free stickers :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nick said:


> Someone might want to do a B&E for free stickers :lol:



I do have a sticker fetish....


----------



## Nick (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I have a thousand ready to pass out ha

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

Got my sticker care package in the mail today.  Thanks Nick!


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Got my sticker care package in the mail today.  Thanks Nick!



Sweet 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jul 30, 2011)

Got mine too. Thanks!

Perfect size.


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2011)

TWSS

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Nick!!


----------



## reefer (Aug 8, 2011)

*Got it!*

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2011)

reefer said:


> Thanks Nick!



You got it, nice placement 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally putting the envelopes in the mail!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> You got it, nice placement
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


 

Wait till you see my placement. It may make my butt look big though.

Just kidding. I will drop a SASE to you for some to be put on my box.  Where is the address?

Get your mind out of the gutter. I meant ski box.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, got them a few days ago.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 20, 2011)

Arrived yesterday...Thanks Nick!!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

are the small round stickers shipping yet?


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> are the small round stickers shipping yet?



Gotta order email still on my friggen todo list


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Saw on Facebook that he ordered some 3" round, gonna need a big helmet to put that on.

I ended up cutting the mountain out of one of the ones he sent to put on my helmet.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, that was a good idea... yeah i was looking at them, 2" looked pretty small to me when I was looking at a ruler.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2011)

Mine will go on the gondis at Kmart!


----------



## marcski (Nov 18, 2011)

billski said:


> Mine will go on the gondis at Kmart!



Bill, What has become of you?  First you violate copyright laws and now outwardly support vandalism?


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2011)

marcski said:


> Bill, What has become of you?  First you violate copyright laws and now outwardly support vandalism?



:uzi:
You do what you gotta do when you're in the Witsec (Witness Security Program)
:uzi:


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2012)

STickers finally shipped (6 weeks later!!!) they are arriving ETA on Jan 6th for the rounds


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

From your signature, it appears you have the round stickers in! What size?


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

Coming in this week .... i ordered two sizes, I think 3" and 1.5". I'll send out a couple of each to anyone who wants one.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> Coming in this week .... i ordered two sizes, I think 3" and 1.5". I'll send out a couple of each to anyone who wants one.



Same address or have you moved?


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

Well... I got the stickers in. They look like crap. The printer messed up. The top of the triangle is such a light blue color you can't even see it. And they are rectangle instead of round. 

I'm contacting them to see what I can do . what sucks is I ordered 1000 3" rounds (which are the ones I got yesterday) and 1000 1.5" rounds (which are coming tomorrow)... i'm guessing the 1.5" will have the same problem. Turnaround time is slow with these guys b/c of the gang run process (like, 3 - 6 weeks). hopefully we can get it resolved quickly.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 7, 2012)

Let me know if they tell you to go screw, I can get you in touch with someone locally here in CT that can make them.


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'll let you know.


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Nick.  You put a lot of energy into that.  I hope it wasn't too much loot.


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2012)

billski said:


> Sorry to hear that Nick.  You put a lot of energy into that.  I hope it wasn't too much loot.



Thanks. I'm annoyed. It was a couple bennies for both :roll:


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Nick.....keep posted on situation, not going to kill me/us if a round one isn't possible.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2012)

I sent to a sase last week already!


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2012)

I know I have a pile of like 10 envelopes on my desk.... argh!


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2012)

Vendor is replacing stickers and agrees it was a diecutting issue, which is great. Just have to wait a bit for them to come in again.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> Vendor is replacing stickers and agrees it was a diecutting issue, which is great. Just have to wait a bit for them to come in again.



Did they agree to expedite the order?


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2012)

Doubtful. They run gang run so they accumulate orders over 2 - 3 weeks then run them all at once. So it's a "get in on the next run" type of scenario.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, the 1.5" rounds came in today, and they are perfect. 

So I have 1.5" rounds and the rectangles "in stock". Just waiting on the new 3" rounds.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great!  1.5" is perfect for the helmet!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2012)

sticker is stuck


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2012)

Sweet , looks good!


----------



## ski stef (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally got one up at the Continental Divide at the top of Hoosier Pass.  Kind of hard to see.... next to the AL-MART stick


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2012)

Sweet....Its a good spot though.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2012)

How come I didn't get my rounds?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 15, 2012)

ditto! would love the rounds I sent the sase in for!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How come I didn't get my rounds?





xwhaler said:


> ditto! would love the rounds I sent the sase in for!



guys, i sent a prepaid fedex envelope with saturday delivery option.  i'm sure yours will show up in a few days.


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2012)

i was waiting for the 3" to send them out. I'll send them anyway i guess, can get new envelopes for the 3" later


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> i was waiting for the 3" to send them out. I'll send them anyway i guess, can get new envelopes for the 3" later



Don't worry, I just use the stamps from work and we do have to do our part in keeping the post office in business.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> sticker is stuck



Looks crooked?


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

Putting them in the mail for tomorrow


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Putting them in the mail for tomorrow



I'll be checking my mail box!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> Putting them in the mail for tomorrow



Can you send me a tracking number!


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Ha,they are in today 8)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Looks crooked?



i usually have my head tilted to one side with a confused look on my face so i figured i'd tilt the sticker so it would appear straight to the people behind me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Got them, thanks!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 21, 2012)

Got em this week too--thank you!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't be bothered to do the SASE thing, but I would pay a couple bucks for stickers to have you send them to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I can't be bothered to do the SASE thing, but I would pay a couple bucks for stickers to have you send them to me.



free delivery to the AZ summit?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> free delivery to the AZ summit?



Hell, Nick commutes practically right by my house. He should just drop some off in my mailbox!


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hell, Nick commutes practically right by my house. He should just drop some off in my mailbox!



What's the address


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like I might stick around this forum....

You still got the round stickers?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> What's the address



PM sent.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Looks like I might stick around this forum....
> 
> You still got the round stickers?



Pun intended? Yes I have round 1.5", round 3" just came in, and rectangles.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Pun intended? Yes I have round 1.5", round 3" just came in, and rectangles.



Haha didn't mean to but I'll take the credit.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Pun intended? Yes I have round 1.5", round 3" just came in, and rectangles.



So I just need to send you a prepaid envelope?


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

I put one on my helmet already, where else is everyone putting them on?


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2012)

Car ... ski tips .... roof rack ..... urinals


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I put one on my helmet already, where else is everyone putting them on?



post a picture


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> post a picture



Remind me over the weekend, but to give you a visual it is on the back of a grey Giro G10 helmet(about 4 years old) on the bottom left.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Remind me over the weekend, but to give you a visual it is on the back of a grey Giro G10 helmet(about 4 years old) on the bottom left.



u need a new helmet, 4 years is too long. the sun will have weakened the plastic and you aren't protected.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> u need a new helmet, 4 years is too long. the sun will have weakened the plastic and you aren't protected.



I blame Fuller


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Nick to hand deliver mine ... ;-)


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Feb 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> I blame Fuller



wait . . .

what?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> post a picture









[/IMG]



o3jeff said:


> Remind me over the weekend, but to give you a visual it is on the back of a grey Giro G10 helmet(about 4 years old) on the bottom left.



I guess I didn't even know where I put the sticker


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks dope


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Looks dope



Word!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Looks dope*Y*


----------



## jlboyell (Feb 26, 2012)

just got mine out of the mailbox.  more than i expected.  awesome.  alpinezone is now being repped in montana!  its ok though, im from "back east"


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump! If you don't have your stickers yet for this season let me know!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2012)

What's this years style look like?


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What's this years style look like?



Like last years but with more 2012/13ishnessocity


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 1, 2012)

Can I ask how much they are. I would like a few...
Im new here so I dont know the  procedure.

edit lol...I just sent you a pm...


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

Free! 

I just ask for you to cover postage.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2012)

Just ordered 2,000 more stickers for this year


----------



## Cheese (Jan 17, 2013)

They work!

xlr8r spotted mine on my helmet last night at Wachusett and introduced himself.

:beer:


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2013)

PS> I decided I will cover postage going forward. My goal is to spread the word  so if anyone wants stickers now ... just PM me your address and I'll put them in the mail.


----------



## maroark (Jan 24, 2013)

im definitly interested!


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

Send me an email w/ your address! nick@alpinezone.com. I sent out a crapload this week. Like 40 envelopes!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thankyou for the AZ stickers. I went and put the big one with the website on my front mirror in my ski shop. Hopefully it will gain at least one user.


Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Thankyou for the AZ stickers. I went and put the big one with the website on my front mirror in my ski shop. Hopefully it will gain at least one user.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



which blizzards do you have in the demo program?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2013)

Are there any Tiny "helmet friendly" ones?


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2013)

Got em' today.  Will have to see which of the circle sizes best fits on the available real estate on my helmet, but I have a feeling the rectangular ones will be sticker bombed around Manhattan soon!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2013)

Nick: Just PM'ed you---I would love a couple helmet ones for my new lid!


----------



## Nick (Oct 31, 2013)

Sure thing man, I"ll be sending a big pile of them out this week.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 31, 2013)

Nick could i get a couple of em?? Got a helmet im stickn .. Will pay for s/h if needed


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Nick could i get a couple of em?? Got a helmet im stickn .. Will pay for s/h if needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Just PM or email me your address


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd love a couple stickers as well, will also pay for s/h.
Address PMed to you.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 10, 2014)

I know you are probably crazy busy with your 2nd child just being born but I'd like a couple whenever you are free to send them


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2014)

sorry guys if i haven't sent any yet. Email me nick@alpinezone.com with an address. I'm getting back on the ball right now


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

They took the sticker I put on big map at Platty off next time I go I got replace it.


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2014)

awwww


----------



## senorgannon (Jan 17, 2014)

oh


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 22, 2014)

Got my stickers in the mail yesterday! Thanks Nick! It's hanging above my cube at work 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mariannwhite (Feb 4, 2014)

I want some stickers


----------



## C-Rex (May 19, 2014)

Hey Nick, any way to get some stickers these days?  I'd love to put some on my car racks.


----------



## Nick (May 19, 2014)

Send me your address! I'm almost out and due to order some more.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump^^^ Hey Nick have you gotten a new order in yet??


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually, the new rectangles just came in yesterday. I'm only waiting on the 1.5" circles now. should be here any day.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 17, 2014)

Nick said:


> Actually, the new rectangles just came in yesterday. I'm only waiting on the 1.5" circles now. should be here any day.



Great do you still have my info or should I email again?


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a stack of addressed envelopes on my desk just waiting for the stickers to arrive


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 18, 2014)

Cool


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 18, 2014)

I would love some new stickers... Az is well represented on my helmet lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 18, 2014)

Whoever bites the bullet and gets an AZ tattoo will be the first to get the newest batch of stickers


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Whoever bites the bullet and gets an AZ tattoo will be the first to get the newest batch of stickers



 heck yeah.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 28, 2014)

Got an envelope with a surprise in it yesterday, thanks for the swag!!!


----------



## lspadoni (Dec 9, 2015)

8)


----------

